

Ask HN: To developers, what makes an effective manager? - adibchoudhury

Wondering what developers look for in a manager, preferably experiences from your own work life.
======
stray
A good manager is one who:

    
    
      - makes sure we know what it is that needs to be done
      - makes sure we have what we need to do it
      - runs interference so we're not bothered by outsiders
      - gets the hell out of the way
      - is not a methodology maniac

~~~
greenyoda
An excellent list, to which I'd add:

\- gives their team members honest, ongoing feedback about how they're
performing their jobs (there should be no surprises at the annual review)

\- fights to get their team members the recognition they deserve, e.g.,
promotions, raises, bonuses, etc.

\- hires good people for their team

\- is not afraid to deal with thorny "HR" type issues, like stopping bullying,
harassment, etc. (and, if necessary, firing repeat offenders)

------
sjs382
In my experience, a manager who treats their job as if they're accountable to
_both_ the client (or business interest) and _their team_ is best.

